
Show HN: Put localhost on the internet, share dev apps or develop webhooks - tommyvan
http://localhost.run/
======
ishu3101
When I run the command ssh -R 80:localhost:8080 -p 2222 ssh.localhost.run, it
is asking for the password on Windows with git bash.

~~~
tommyvan
It's fixed, please try again

~~~
ishu3101
When I visit the url that it gives when your run the ssh command, I'm getting
Nothing connected here, check your SSH! message on Windows 10, but it works
fine on Windows 7.

~~~
tommyvan
I'm trying to source a windows 10 machine to test it on because I can't
duplicate your problem on my development environment I'm afraid. Watch this
space, I'll drop a reply once I've figured out what's up.

------
moondev
Are there plans for https support? I like it as it's a pure ssh alternative to
ngrok

~~~
tommyvan
yeah, that's the next item on my todo list. If you follow the twitter account
from the website I'll drop a tweet when it's on https.

